

The Visualization Trap - Aaronontheweb
http://hbr.org/2010/05/the-visualization-trap/ar/1

======
morisy
Lies, damned lies and visualizations.

A great article, and a good backing for why visualizations (even in the form
of damned PowerPoints) are so important when selling an idea, strategy or
action, but not necessarily for the build up to making that idea, strategy or
action on the sellers part.

